# too much amniotic fluid



## hb1

Hi

I am 22 weeks and had a second scan as she couldn't get a good enough view of the heart to measure the vessels accurately.

Anyway - the heart looked fine and all the measurements looked fine but she felt there was a lot of amniotic fluid so although it was a little early on she took measurements ( came out as 30.3 on the AFI ).

The mw went through all the possibilities and said not to worry too much at this stage ( can't help but worry tho ). Obviously gd is a possibility and having pcos makes me a risk. Another possibility is Oliver is just going to be a large baby and his measurements are above average. But my worst worry is that there's something wrong with him :cry:.

I know I shouldn't google but I have and a lot of those who had too much amniotic fluid but had normal babies had a lower AFI at later stages than I do at 22 weeks :cry:.

So really - I was hoping someone might have had similar experiences and a good outcome? :shrug:

hx


----------



## roonsma

Sorry hb, i have no advice to offer, but i'll give you a :hugs: x


----------



## shambaby

:hugs:

sorry to hear you are so worried about this. did they see that everything was ok with baby on the scan? have you been tested for diabetes yet? are you getting scanned again?

i also have extra fluid, although it was picked up somewhat later than yours, at 23 weeks. my afi was 27. it has since gone down a little, and is now about 24 (did go into the normal range on one scan at 34 weeks, but came back up again). i was checked out for diabetes (all clear) and the sonographer was very thorough in checking the baby's lips, stomach, kidneys and bladder, as occasionally the excess fluid is caused by an obstruction of some kind stopping the baby swallowing the fluid. glad to say all checked out ok. my baby is also on the 97th centile, so looking like a big boy, so perhaps the amount of fluid is normal for him.

as i'm now approaching my due date i have been to see the consultant as he is concerned about potential problems in labour, specifically if my waters break. the amount of fluid seems to be stopping my baby's head from engaging into my pelvis - he's just floating about in there! - so there is a very small risk that when my waters break the cord could come out first. obviously this is very dangerous if it does happen, but extremely rare. the consultant was happy that, although not engaged, the baby is head down, so didn't think it was ncessary for me to stay in hospital, but he is thinking about inducing me at 39 weeks to keep things more controlled. not really sure how i feel about that, but will do it if it's the safest option for my baby. don't think it helps that i am very small (5' 0") and baby is not!!! have an appointment this thursday to discuss the plan again.

as far as i have been told, so long as the baby has been thoroughly checked for the above problems and you don't have diabetes, the only risk to baby is when your waters break, and this risk is tiny. i know my situation is quite different to yours, but i hope knowing you are not alone helps.

xx


----------



## hb1

Thank you so much Shambaby - it does help

They won't decide what to do / look for till my next scan at 23rd Sept - fxd!!

hx


----------



## shambaby

not long to go until your next scan, then, and hopefully then you will get some more answers. i got the impression the important things to rule out were diabetes and problems with baby swallowing, so if they don't mention those, make sure you ask. 

fx'd for you, let me know how it goes xx

:hugs:


----------



## hb1

I will do - I know I am high risk for GD due to pcos - I wouldn't mind that - at least it's temporary and controllable - just as long as little Oliver is ok.

Thank you so much for replying - it is very reassuring :flower:

hx


----------



## shambaby

just thought i'd let you know i saw my consultant again today and, as baby has stayed head down, he was much less concerned today. i had an internal and my cervix was very unfavourable for induction, so he decided it would be best to leave well alone and see me again in a couple of weeks if i haven't popped by then. i still have to go straight in at the first sign of labour or my waters breaking, but that's ok.

hope all goes well next week with your scan xx


----------



## hb1

ooo - you're so close now - it really could be any day! and such good news about your Belly Monster staying head down - that's v encouraging :flower:

hx


----------



## hb1

Well - I had my scan today and my levels have gone back to normal - fxd it stays that way - what a relief!!!

Hope you're ok Shambaby - thank you for your advice :flower:
hx


----------



## shambaby

so glad to hear everything's ok now. will you have another scan to check it stays normal? if not, i'm sure your midwife will keep a close eye on things for you.

i'm still waiting - no signs of my little one putting in an appearance any time soon. seeing my midwife tomorrow, so she will check, but i'm sure he hasn't engaged. i have a feeling he's not coming out until he has to!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

I have this problem as well (too much amniotic fluid), but mine is related to my baby's exomphalos hernia (or so they are assuming..._for now_). 

I wouldn't worry too much as long as the doctors are keeping an eye on it and even then, it's best to try and not stress too much about it, cuz stress is not good for you or the baby. LOL, this is advice that I have to remind myself of everyday...cuz I think I am just prone to worrying.


----------



## Adanma

I had polyhydramnios with my first son. His head also did not engage and my water broke before I went into labor so I had to have pitocin to induce contractions. It ended in c section, but that was because he was 9lb 4 oz and I was too small of frame to deliver. That happens sometimes with baby's when mum has too much fluid. They are like fish and will grow to the size of the tank if you get what I'm saying! lol! Usually it's nothing, but good to be aware of it for when labor starts.

Adanma


----------



## Tessijo

I was diagnosed with this as well at 36 + 1 although I had been measuring 2cm ahead of dates at each midwife appointment from 24 weeks. My deepest pocket at 36 weeks was 12.5 and I was rescanned at 37 weeks and it had reduced slightly to 11cm. I've had the TORCH screen which was all fine and the diabetes test which was also fine and the baby appears to be fine, but you can't help but worry. Baby was also breech and I was scheduled for a c-section on 30 September but this was cancelled on the day as he had turned head down. Despite the fact that I have been transferred over to consultant care from midwife led care, no one at the hospital seems particularly bothered about the hydramnios and I had to chase them repeatedly for the TORCH screen results. When I went in for my c-section, it wasn't even mentioned and I have to say that I was so shocked by the turn of events that I even forgot about it myself. It's hard not to worry though, especially if you google it. I had to go on maternity leave early because I freaked out so much after my diagnosis!:blush:


----------



## hb1

Thanks ladies - I'm not getting any more scans now unless I measure large - I'll get measured on Friday so fxd!!

Shambaby - hope you're doing well :)

hx


----------



## Windmills

I was polyhydraminous, it wasn't discovered until the day before Daisy was delivered. She has kidney problems, but they were picked up on antenatal scans and monitored throughout my pregnancy, and they didn't think that caused the excess fluid. 
It didn't affect my pregnancy at all, other than giving me horrendous heartburn for the last 6 weeks :lol: my delivery was more complicated, I was induced and my waters were broken in theatre as Daisy wasn't engaged due to the extra af.


----------



## Tessijo

Windmills said:


> I was polyhydraminous, it wasn't discovered until the day before Daisy was delivered. She has kidney problems, but they were picked up on antenatal scans and monitored throughout my pregnancy, and they didn't think that caused the excess fluid.
> It didn't affect my pregnancy at all, other than giving me horrendous heartburn for the last 6 weeks :lol: my delivery was more complicated, I was induced and my waters were broken in theatre as Daisy wasn't engaged due to the extra af.

Windmills, did you go on to have a normal delivery?


----------

